# AMD ryzen performance in WCG ?



## alexeft (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi all,

if you are using a ryzen processor to crunch for wcg, please post performance metrics here. Thanks


----------



## infrared (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Alex,

Welcome to the forum! 

I was getting 14k fairly regularly peaking at 16k during the challenge, that was at 3.9ghz, and running on Linux 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=hostbycpid&cpid=5369b4b2d9e7cf22b12bf0c985d88026

Edit: that's boinc points btw, multiply by 7 for wcg points.


----------



## alexeft (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow! Do you have any power consumption figures and temps at full throttle?


----------



## infrared (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll have to stick it on the wattmeter tomorrow and find out about power consumption. HWMonitor reckons the cpu alone is using approx 120-130w when being pushed quite hard. They're pretty efficient imo. As for temps, the temp at full load is 62-65c at 4Ghz 1.425v on custom watercooling (D5 pump, 240x45mm rad, lapped XSPC raystorm pro waterblock). 

Edit: That's the cpu diode temperature in aida64 with the 20c offset subtracted, package temp was reading ~70c.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2017)

Here are my stats since inception for the 1700


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 3, 2017)

alexeft said:


> Hi all,
> 
> if you are using a ryzen processor to crunch for wcg, please post performance metrics here. Thanks


Some get a lot more. Strangely they all come from the same team. Here is one of them https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/100/125242


----------



## alexeft (Apr 3, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Here are my stats since inception for the 1700




What cooler do you use for the 1700? Power consumption?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2017)

Using Wraith Spire that comes with the chip.  Not sure about energy consumption.  I know the TDP on the chip is 65W for the stock 8 cores.  For the 1700x and 1800x the TDP is 95 if memory serves.


----------



## infrared (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok, I got some more info 

4.0ghz 1.43v and LL3 set in bios..
Idle 106W Load 315w from the socket.





EDIT: Stock settings.
86w idle
215-220w load


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 4, 2017)

315 from the wall, thats disappointing. My E5 2683v3  pulls 185-190, granted its only at 2.5ghz,  but its 28 threads.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2017)

Really nice output on those chips! 

I'm likely going to get one of the 6c/12t models to try out next month- just waiting for the reviews on them and for the mobo makers to work out some of the issues with their boards.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 4, 2017)

I still think the Xeon's are better way to go. ES chips on ebay are comparable in price to ryzen and X99 boards can be had for less than $200 for a basic but decent board. Even less if you are willing to go used. I picked up a MSI Raider for $125. 

I think Ryzen is good, not trying to knock it. I was just hoping that it would be better.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 4, 2017)

315w?! That's ... disappointing. Agree with 4x4n. Crunching is a long term commitment. Power bill matters. I learned that a very hard way when I had 10 WCG rigs a decade ago.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I learned that a very hard way when I had 10 WCG rigs a decade ago.



Has your cruncher inch been permanently scratched? If not, we'd welcome your return to the WCG on team TPU!  


I'll be grabbing a Ryzen rig eventually when I can afford it and when board choice expand a little bit. I appreciate everyone sharing their wattage numbers.


----------



## infrared (Apr 4, 2017)

4x4n said:


> 315 from the wall, thats disappointing. My E5 2683v3  pulls 185-190, granted its only at 2.5ghz,  but its 28 threads.



Hmmm, I kinda agree in comparison  

A few things that might contribute to high power draw:
D5 pump,
GTX580 (idk what they consume at idle)
VRM's are all set to 500khz and full phase (extreme) mode. They don't feel warm though so I'd be surprised if it was loosing much through the motherboard.

4.0ghz is pushing it for WCG purposes (on this chip anyway). TBH I'd rather run an 1800x stock as it's only 300mhz less and you get to keep power saving features. I'll check the wattmeter when it's stock tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 4, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Has your cruncher inch been permanently scratched? If not, we'd welcome your return to the WCG on team TPU!
> 
> I'll be grabbing a Ryzen rig eventually when I can afford it and when board choice expand a little bit. I appreciate everyone sharing their wattage numbers.



My eyes popped out when I saw a power bill of over a grand at that time. Tried to pay the bills for few months and then Stopped and sold all units.

Now that I have a mortgage to pay and a family to feed, I am in saving mode. Well, I spend far less than I used to.

So, thanks but no thanks for the time being.


----------



## infrared (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok, restarted and loaded optimized defaults.

86w idle
215-220w load

That's a bit more like it.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 4, 2017)

That's better. Keep it as low as possible.


----------



## infrared (Apr 4, 2017)

I would normally have said something like "nah, fast as possible.." But you're right. 100W for a measly 300mhz really isn't worth it. AMD have done a pretty amazing job getting them _this close_ to the limit and somehow kept the wattage reasonable (until we play around in the bios and ruin their hard work haha).


----------



## Basard (Apr 4, 2017)

infrared said:


> I would normally have said something like "nah, fast as possible.." But you're right. 100W for a measly 300mhz really isn't worth it. AMD have done a pretty amazing job getting them _this close_ to the limit and somehow kept the wattage reasonable (until we play around in the bios and ruin their hard work haha).


That's one good thing I got from all the Ryzen reviews.  The new chips do a great job of overclocking themselves.  Everything goes to hell when we start messing with them.


----------



## infrared (May 10, 2017)

I've been getting a steady supply of SCC WU's and the Raisin has been clocked at 4.1GHz for the last few days.. Yesterday it managed to net 29,154 points and was the 134th fastest host in WCG!  Mixing it up with some many-core xeon and opteron rigs! (including Twilyth's 56 thread Xeon monster!)



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3834496

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=hosts&proj=bwcg&sort=yesterday#

I don't mean to brag, just very happy with how it's performing!


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2017)

infrared said:


> I've been getting a steady supply of SCC WU's and the Raisin has been clocked at 4.1GHz for the last few days.. Yesterday it managed to net 29,154 points and was the 134th fastest host in WCG!  Mixing it up with some many-core xeon and opteron rigs! (including Twilyth's 56 thread Xeon monster!)


Wow! Pretty impressive, What's the power draw at those clocks?

Getting ready to get a Ryzen setup myself- was going to go with a 1600X but seeing these numbers are making me want to go for the extra $$$ for an 8 core chip


----------



## infrared (May 10, 2017)

Cheers mate! Two things to consider - this is a binned chip, and the pump draws ~24W

4.1ghz 1.40v = 292W
4.0ghz 1.33v = 262W

Ram @ 3200 CL14

Stock load (3.7ghz) on the last 1800x was 220w, so without watercooling it's at ~200w. 3.7ghz all cores would be easy to get to on a 1700 with efficient voltage, should be around the same wattage, and wouldn't be getting much less PPD than this.  I think you could do worse than to grab a 1700 and B350 board for crunching, cheap and really freakin powerful!


----------



## alucasa (May 10, 2017)

Something to compare. My rig, dual E5-2683v3, draws 330w on full load. That's 28 cores at 2.5ghz.

For long term crunching with power efficiency, xeons are probably better.


----------



## mstenholm (May 10, 2017)

infrared said:


> Cheers mate! Two things to consider - this is a binned chip, and the pump draws ~24W
> 
> 4.1ghz 1.40v = 292W
> 4.0ghz 1.33v = 262W
> ...


Thank you for the info. I think (as you?) that the little extra PPD doing 4.1 is not worth the extra 1/3 power consumption. I'm still tempted to replace my now retired i7-920 with a 1700(x)/B350.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 10, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Something to compare. My rig, dual E5-2683v3, draws 330w on full load. That's 28 cores at 2.5ghz.
> 
> For long term crunching with power efficiency, xeons are probably better.


What's your WCG PPD though? and I'm betting dual 1800x @2.5ghz would be less than 330w and still spank your 28 cores, pointless comparison is pointless


----------



## infrared (May 10, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Something to compare. My rig, dual E5-2683v3, draws 330w on full load. That's 28 cores at 2.5ghz.


Thanks for the comparison  This little AMD 8 core is actually keeping up with a lot of rigs of that caliber though, in this specific workload anyway. I didn't expect it to be doing this well.



mstenholm said:


> Thank you for the info. I think (as you?) that the little extra PPD doing 4.1 is not worth the extra 1/3 power consumption. I'm still tempted to replace my now retired i7-920 with a 1700(x)/B350.


Yup, I'm thinking the same, but since it's a binned chip with a good watercooling setup on it, it would be wasteful to not let it stretch it's legs a bit


----------



## alucasa (May 10, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What's your WCG PPD though? and I'm betting dual 1800x @2.5ghz would be less than 330w and still spank your 28 cores, pointless comparison is pointless



I don't do WCG, not anymore (due to excessive powerbill). But cinebench score is 3300.

Dual 1800 would eat twice, if not more, power. WCG is marathon. Powerbill matters.


----------



## infrared (May 10, 2017)

Thing is, this is also going to be my new gaming/vr rig when I pair it with a 1080 or Vega, should do better in that kind of environment than 28 cores @ 2.5ghz. Ryzen 7 fills an interesting gap in the market, it's not a direct competitor to either the 4 core intel gaming oriented chips or the server stuff, it's just a really good all round jack of all trades.

And I honestly don't think 238W (262 minus 24w for pump) is bad for a 4ghz 8 core.


----------



## alucasa (May 10, 2017)

Not pointing a figure at you or anything. You can do as you like.

Just pointing out power efficiency here. It matters to those who have 5 ~ 10 WCG rigs.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 10, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I don't do WCG, not anymore (due to excessive powerbill). But cinebench score is 3300.
> 
> Dual 1800 would eat twice, if not more, power. WCG is marathon. Powerbill matters.


A stock 1800x uses 150-170w.  @2.5ghz even 2 of them will be under 330w was my point.


----------



## mstenholm (May 10, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Not pointing a figure at you or anything. You can do as you like.
> 
> Just pointing out power efficiency here. It matters to those who have 5 ~ 10 WCG rigs.


There is one dual E5-2683V3 running WIN 10 - https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/16/0/0
 Notice the top three rigs in my link - all our own ION.


----------



## alucasa (May 10, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> A stock 1800x uses 150-170w.  @2.5ghz even 2 of them will be under 330w was my point.



I am not arguing with that. I was making point on OCing.

P.S.

Something interesting to note though. 1800 is rated at 95w. 2683v3 is rated 120w. I wonder how AMD defines their TDP rating.

I used to have a single 2683v3 and it used 170 ~ 180w at full load. Ryzen's supposedly 95w rated CPU is acting exactly like 120w rated CPU.


----------



## infrared (May 10, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Not pointing a figure at you or anything. You can do as you like.
> 
> Just pointing out power efficiency here. It matters to those who have 5 ~ 10 WCG rigs.


Got ya. I'm not really going to give the best impression of efficiency with an 1800x though, even stock 3.7ghz all core load is a bit beyond where you'd want to be for best efficiency. I bet a stock 1700 would be good.

Also I bet the 16/32 core Naples processors are good when they eventually get released


----------



## alucasa (May 10, 2017)

Naples should do better and they need to if they want to sell them to data centers. They really care about power efficiency over there. All those Xeon L (low power) CPUs on Ebay are from datacenters.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2017)

infrared said:


> Stock load (3.7ghz) on the last 1800x was ... at ~200w


How can AMD call this a 95 watt CPU?  My little i3-3220T is rated at 35 watts, and pulls less than 45 watts from the wall. (don't recall what PSU I have in there)


alucasa said:


> For long term crunching with power efficiency, xeons are probably better.


You are quite right, but the 6900K still costs almost $600 more.  It takes a long time to eat up $600 worth of electricity, especially when considering that we're talking about the difference in electrical usage.  My favorite crunching CPU?  6700T/7700T  Same 35 watt rating as my i3-3220T, but with double the cores and threads AND no GPU required.


----------



## alucasa (May 10, 2017)

6900k isn't Xeon though.

E5-2683v3 can be had off Ebay for 400 ~ 450 USD but, ya, they are second hand.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How can AMD call this a 95 watt CPU?


I need to learn that TDP is not how much a CPU uses, but how much heat it gives off.  Still misleading though.


----------



## twilyth (May 11, 2017)

I thought TDP was a good measure of power usage under full load.  Every machine I've measured with my Watt meter comes in at maybe 10-20% more than the TDP of the chips.


----------



## alucasa (May 11, 2017)

That's Intel's TDP.

AMD's TDP is different apparently. I vaguely recall AMD's TDP being average (not max) dissipate power during Phenom era.


----------



## m&m's (May 11, 2017)

alucasa said:


> That's Intel's TDP.
> 
> AMD's TDP is different apparently. I vaguely recall AMD's TDP being average (not max) dissipate power during Phenom era.





alucasa said:


> Ryzen's supposedly 95w rated CPU is acting exactly like 120w rated CPU.



TDP = Heat generated and nothing else. It does *NOT* mean power consumption.

95W vs 120W means the Intel chip generates more heat and requires a better cooling solution while the Ryzen chip can do it's thing with a worse cooler.


----------



## alucasa (May 11, 2017)

No, the two company's TDP definition are different. A bit of googling seems to show this.

Intel's TDP: TDP represents the average power, in watts, the processor dissipates when operating at Base Frequency with all cores active under an Intel-defined, high-complexity workload.

AMD's TDP: TDP is essentially the maximum sustained power a processor can draw with “real world” software while operating under defined temperature and voltage limits.

The key word here is the real world part.


----------



## m&m's (May 11, 2017)

alucasa said:


> No, the two company's TDP definition are different. A bit of googling seems to show this.
> 
> Intel's TDP: TDP represents the average power, in watts, the processor dissipates when operating at Base Frequency with all cores active under an Intel-defined, high-complexity workload.
> 
> ...



Yes their definitions are different but it doesn't change anything to what I said. TDP is Thermal Design Power *NOT* Power Consumption. It is used for cooling purposes.



alucasa said:


> I used to have a single 2683v3 and it used 170 ~ 180w at full load. Ryzen's supposedly 95w rated CPU is acting exactly like 120w rated CPU.



I should of quoted the whole sentence when I first replied because this is what didn't make sense. Whether the CPU is rated at 120W or 95W doesn't mean anything power consumption wise.


----------



## alucasa (May 11, 2017)

Yes, it is used for cooling purposes.

However, Intel's TDP has always stayed true to its power consumption. If a CPU was rated for 90w for an example, the CPU pulled 90w-ish (give or take 10%) off the wall at 100% load non-OC.

AMD, on the other hand, is on a different play.


----------



## The Data Master (May 19, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I don't do WCG, not anymore (due to excessive powerbill). But cinebench score is 3300.
> 
> Dual 1800 would eat twice, if not more, power. WCG is marathon. Powerbill matters.



I agree with you 100% on that one. I actually bought a J1900 Intel CPU and put an SSD in it and crunch 24/7 on 4 cores while keeping the system at 30w. By my electric company rates, that is about $5 a month. It won't get you the big points due to its slow speed, but 4 tasks at once in a 10 TDP envelope was a nice way to continue crunching without breaking the bank.

About it being a marathon, I live in North East US, so for the winter, I use a high wattage system to crunch in the bedroom at night and turn down the floor zoned heating to justify crunching and keeping the oil bill down. Its a win win. Hence why I am looking at the power of Ryzen when crunching. As all of the TDP talk is coming up, I too found that AMD's processors usually run hotter. If you live in a climate that gets cold enough, you can do your heavy crunching in the cold season and light crunching in the warm season.


----------



## cdawall (May 19, 2017)

m&m's said:


> I should of quoted the whole sentence when I first replied because this is what didn't make sense. Whether the CPU is rated at 120W or 95W doesn't mean anything power consumption wise



Well it does. Law of conservation of energy would say that. Processors don't get to skip that, 95w in is 95w out. Vast majority of that will be lost as heat. 

I have always read those numbers a little different and it seems to work. Intel rates on maximum the silicon can handle amd rates on how big of a cooler is needed. 6700k kinda shows this at stock the cpu itself doesn't come close to tdp in power consumed, delid and overclock them and they all seem to die regardless of ambient temps when exceeding 95w. HEDT chips and their 140w ratings seem a little more robust however.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2017)

Just got my 1700 crunching a few days ago.  It's not 24/7 as I do game with it a bit but so far getting me about 10-11k ppd.  Stock cooler so I have it at 3.2GHz for now, haven't tried to push farther. I do have a water cooling set up in the mail so I hope to bump it up a tad


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 7, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just got my 1700 crunching a few days ago.  It's not 24/7 as I do game with it a bit but so far getting me about 10-11k ppd.  Stock cooler so I have it at 3.2GHz for now, haven't tried to push farther. I do have a water cooling set up in the mail so I hope to bump it up a tad


If it's the wraith you should be good to 3.6-3.8 ghz as I rarely see my temps above 70c, that said I don't crunch so that may well have an effect on temps but even still it should keep it well within specs, out of interest how does your PPD compare with an i7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> If it's the wraith you should be good to 3.6-3.8 ghz as I rarely see my temps above 70c, that said I don't crunch so that may well have an effect on temps but even still it should keep it well within specs, out of interest how does your PPD compare with an i7?


Well at 3.2GHz and voltage at 1.200 under 100% load I'm seeing 85°c during the hot part of the day when the A/C is off at the house.  So I'm not pushing higher than that till I can cool it down.  

My i7 2600K at 4.5GHz was doing about 4500-5000 PPD.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 7, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well at 3.2GHz and voltage at 1.200 under 100% load I'm seeing 85°c during the hot part of the day when the A/C is off at the house.  So I'm not pushing higher than that till I can cool it down.
> 
> My i7 2600K at 4.5GHz was doing about 4500-5000 PPD.


Shit... it be hot there huh? what are you measuring temps with? I can't see my 1600 (albeit with 2 less cores and 30w TDP) even hitting 60c at stock. And wow that's a nice jump from your 2600k, you could probably be looking at 13-14k ppd if you had a 3.8 OC on it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Shit... it be hot there huh? what are you measuring temps with? I can't see my 1600 (albeit with 2 less cores and 30w TDP) even hitting 60c at stock. And wow that's a nice jump from your 2600k, you could probably be looking at 13-14k ppd if you had a 3.8 OC on it



It's been raining a lot here in Miami lately so it stays around 75ºc, but during the day the room inside probably gets around 85-90ºF.  When I get home I turn the A/C on and it starts to cool off, but during the day it's terrible in here.  Yeah, it is a nice jump, can't really complain.  The PC overall with the new CPU, and all the new parts feels great!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 23, 2017)

Most of you probably already know this but if you're having any issues with your Ryzen chip, a new bios beta was posted on June 5th

http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-Gaming-3-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 5, 2017)

Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3.8ghz. Is my results too low? I've seen various Ryzen results and they are getting around 4-5k for the fpu and as much as 16k on the integer.

edit: downloaded Boinc Manager and my results are way better. Why am I getting low results with the WCG's Boinc Manager?


----------



## infrared (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks spot on  here's my #2 1800x at stock: 
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3970060

4,812 floating
15,473 integer


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2017)

My 1600X is also in the same range at stock in Windows 10
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3984182

4,542 floating
16135 integer


----------



## Sempron Guy (Nov 2, 2017)

I have to bump this topic as I haven't found the answer yet why the WCG client is much slower than the BOINC client as I pointed above.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 2, 2017)

No. Idea.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2017)

The bench mark results tell you very little about the resulting points. If you could give us a points per day for a 24/7 rig we can compare numbers. The mix of projects have an influence. My Linux Intel hates MCM, some have MIP on the hate-list.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Nov 3, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> The bench mark results tell you very little about the resulting points. If you could give us a points per day for a 24/7 rig we can compare numbers. The mix of projects have an influence. My Linux Intel hates MCM, some have MIP on the hate-list.



can I ask where can I see my points per day stat?


----------



## infrared (Nov 3, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> can I ask where can I see my points per day stat?


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175#

That's the team page we get the stats off for the milestones and stuff, you can order it by points today/yesterday. I couldn't see you though, what's the username you used for wcg?

Edit- found your name in the milestones thread, schubaltz... crunching for #IBMPh80.. traitor! (jk lol)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=862375


----------



## Sempron Guy (Nov 3, 2017)

infrared said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175#
> 
> That's the team page we get the stats off for the milestones and stuff, you can order it by points today/yesterday. I couldn't see you though, what's the username you used for wcg?
> 
> ...



 it's just temporary, IBM Phils made a WCG team and it's a ghost town after a few days. Such a shame really. So I though maybe I could put in some work for a few months might encourage someone to contribute. It didn't happen. Will get back crunching at team tpu in few days


----------

